# grooming



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

may i ask what do you wash your cockapoo in do you condition the coat , i do i use people shampoo and conditioner and romeos coat and dexters coat is fabulous i was told the ph balance for humans is the same for dogs ? i stand to be corrected folks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was always told the PH balance was different. I use a 2 in one for my girls...they dont have the patience for a wash and then a condition.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use the dog shampoo on me so I guess I think their stuff is better than ours!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When I have run out of Tropiclean I have used my own Pantene shampoo and conditioner. Boy o' boy does she smell nice then!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The pH is different, but not by too much. This article explains it nicely...

http://www.petmd.com/dog/grooming/evr_dg_shampoo_for_dogs


----------

